# Meal Planning 101: Variety Sucks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In the next 2 minutes you are going to learn why meal variety sucks and how that can be the single factor that leads you away from your goals.Marc’s eBook: Beginners Guide to Fitness & Bodybuilding Pull up a chair and hear me out please.“Variety Sucks!” – he said.My eyes were wide open like a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

